# Was Iowa Caucus fixed?



## Mrs. M.

Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
That is the question The Political Insider and others are asking now.
Sinister Plot EXPOSED To RIG IOWA CAUCUS! (And Steal Victory Away From Trump?)

Without Cruz campaign workers spreading the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race, it's doubtful he could have won. That puts Cruz's character into serious question but first there is the question of Marco Rubio.

I cannot believe that Marco Rubio was in a close tie with Donald Trump for 2nd place.  Rubio has been consistently trailing behind Cruz and Carson and now he is almost tied with the GOP frontrunner for 2nd place?   There simply isn't any evidence to support the numbers Rubio received.  Trump's calling card has been his ability to draw large crowds.  Iowa reported an unusually large turnout.  What happened?

Stalin once said, “The people who cast the votes do not decide an election, the people who count the votes do."

So who tallied the votes at the Iowa Caucus?
Bill Gates - Microsoft.

According to a news report from The Political Insider, Bill Gates volunteered to provide the technology for tallying caucus votes at the Iowa Caucus. Bill Gates is a major political donor and pro-amnesty advocate. The news source reported that Microsoft wanted to see Rubio's HB-1 visas for guests become law. Gates is the 12th largest employer of HB-1 workers and the the 2nd largest contributor to Sen. Marco Rubio since 2011.

Senator Ted Cruz has also come out in support of expanding HB-1.

Donald Trump is funding his own campaign and is against HB-1.
Mr. Trump calls it “job theft.”

One of Rubio's biggest financial backers, who supports HB-1, was in charge of tallying Iowa Caucuses.
One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart

We the People, take it for granted that fair elections are a certainty because we do not see what is going on behind the scenes. Is it possible that the Iowa Caucus could have been fixed?

After Al Franken stole an election from Norm Coleman in front of the entire nation (and got away with it), anything is possible. Lawlessness doesn't begin on the streets. It begins at the very top.

There should be a paper trail for every vote. I believe a serious examination of how the votes are counted and by whom, is in order. By all accounts, Trump should have won.

Trump has consistently had the largest turn out by far, of all the candidates. There was an unexpected large turn out for the Iowa Caucus. What happened?

If the American people do not already realize there is a concerted effort to stop Trump from being nominated, something is wrong. We need to be vigilant in defending the truth no matter the cost. Expect to be mocked by Clinton, Rubio and Cruz supporters who will take a win even if it took cheating to get there. Politics is known to be a dirty business and the powerful Corporations that lobby for their own agenda are cut from the same cloth.

The numbers simply do not add up in the story of the Iowa Caucus. The Political Insider just may be onto something. Time will tell.

As a Christian, I believe that Ted Cruz revealed a serious lack of character in permitting his own campaign workers to spread the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race. The votes Ben Carson would have received went to Ted Cruz. That should be factored in when looking at the story of how Cruz won Iowa.

​
I don't believe the Iowa Caucus proved anything except perhaps how easy it is to corrupt a poll or an election.

As the media continues to reserve its worst attacks for Donald Trump, it is apparent Trump is becoming stronger, not weaker. The American people will need to be careful not to buy into the illusion that Trump has been “pierced.” Nothing could be further from the truth.

The stakes are high and some are willing to do anything to win.
Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The election was fair, I believe.

And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Drumpf is whining that Cruz cheated and demands a recount.


----------



## Ravi

Yes. There's no point in voting since the entire election will be fixed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Let him.  It's his right to do so.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JakeStarkey said:


> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action


Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.


----------



## Ravi

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
Click to expand...

She tossed them WITH her vagina. I found that very impressive.


----------



## DarkFury

Luddly Neddite said:


> Drumpf is whining that Cruz cheated and demands a recount.


*Bernie is asking for a re-count as well. I think he was cheated as well.*


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
Click to expand...



6 out of 6 is proof that God wants Hillary to win.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

DarkFury said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drumpf is whining that Cruz cheated and demands a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bernie is asking for a re-count as well. I think he was cheated as well.*
Click to expand...

Democrats never cheat, lie or steal.  Didn't you know that?   ROTFLMAO


----------



## BULLDOG

Ravi said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She tossed them WITH her vagina. I found that very impressive.
Click to expand...



I've heard of ping pong balls, but coins?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 out of 6 is proof that God wants Hillary to win.
Click to expand...

Or 6 out of 6 is proof that the liberals are stupid enough to vote for a vagina but not stupid enough to vote for a TRUE socialist who wants to tax everyone 90%.


----------



## Eaglewings

People don't realize what Cruz and Hillary are capable of which that strong desire for power..
I think they sold their souls.


----------



## dcraelin

parts of the process are good, but for the democrats in the first of the nation contest to count as nonviable anyone under 15% is a mistake......Iowa democrats should, at least in what they publicize, go with the initial vote breakdown, then if they want to consolidate for later determination of delegates fine.   But first in the nation should just give how the initial vote went.  

I mean I would like to have known how much support O'maly had,...not reported.


----------



## DarkFury

andaronjim said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drumpf is whining that Cruz cheated and demands a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bernie is asking for a re-count as well. I think he was cheated as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats never cheat, lie or steal.  Didn't you know that?   ROTFLMAO
Click to expand...

*Well its like that "Luddly" idiot on this thread saying cross party this or that. Its not even a cross party issue. That comes later. It was IN party cheating and that idiot is either missing it or in denial of it.

Did Cruz try and cheat Carson? Yes.
Was it illegal? No.

Did Hillary try and cheat Bernie? Yes.
Was it illegal? Maybe.

Since it was IN party cheating the issue is NOT partisan but ethics IN the parties and BOTH sides showed a lack of them. It only becomes partisan when party hack quacks like "Luddly" make it so to derail the topic.

And I think the topic the OP is going for IS both sides IN party CHEATING.*


----------



## DarkFury

dcraelin said:


> parts of the process are good, but for the democrats in the first of the nation contest to count as nonviable anyone under 15% is a mistake......Iowa democrats should, at least in what they publicize, go with the initial vote breakdown, then if they want to consolidate for later determination of delegates fine.   But first in the nation should just give how the initial vote went.
> 
> I mean I would like to have known how much support O'maly had,...not reported.


*The DNC should ALLOW democrats to vote. That system they are using is perfect for scams and theft.*


----------



## sealybobo

Mrs. M. said:


> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> That is the question The Political Insider and others are asking now.
> Sinister Plot EXPOSED To RIG IOWA CAUCUS! (And Steal Victory Away From Trump?)
> 
> Without Cruz campaign workers spreading the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race, it's doubtful he could have won. That puts Cruz's character into serious question but first there is the question of Marco Rubio.
> 
> I cannot believe that Marco Rubio was in a close tie with Donald Trump for 2nd place.  Rubio has been consistently trailing behind Cruz and Carson and now he is almost tied with the GOP frontrunner for 2nd place?   There simply isn't any evidence to support the numbers Rubio received.  Trump's calling card has been his ability to draw large crowds.  Iowa reported an unusually large turnout.  What happened?
> 
> Stalin once said, “The people who cast the votes do not decide an election, the people who count the votes do."
> 
> So who tallied the votes at the Iowa Caucus?
> Bill Gates - Microsoft.
> 
> According to a news report from The Political Insider, Bill Gates volunteered to provide the technology for tallying caucus votes at the Iowa Caucus. Bill Gates is a major political donor and pro-amnesty advocate. The news source reported that Microsoft wanted to see Rubio's HB-1 visas for guests become law. Gates is the 12th largest employer of HB-1 workers and the the 2nd largest contributor to Sen. Marco Rubio since 2011.
> 
> Senator Ted Cruz has also come out in support of expanding HB-1.
> 
> Donald Trump is funding his own campaign and is against HB-1.
> Mr. Trump calls it “job theft.”
> 
> One of Rubio's biggest financial backers, who supports HB-1, was in charge of tallying Iowa Caucuses.
> One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart
> 
> We the People, take it for granted that fair elections are a certainty because we do not see what is going on behind the scenes. Is it possible that the Iowa Caucus could have been fixed?
> 
> After Al Franken stole an election from Norm Coleman in front of the entire nation (and got away with it), anything is possible. Lawlessness doesn't begin on the streets. It begins at the very top.
> 
> There should be a paper trail for every vote. I believe a serious examination of how the votes are counted and by whom, is in order. By all accounts, Trump should have won.
> 
> Trump has consistently had the largest turn out by far, of all the candidates. There was an unexpected large turn out for the Iowa Caucus. What happened?
> 
> If the American people do not already realize there is a concerted effort to stop Trump from being nominated, something is wrong. We need to be vigilant in defending the truth no matter the cost. Expect to be mocked by Clinton, Rubio and Cruz supporters who will take a win even if it took cheating to get there. Politics is known to be a dirty business and the powerful Corporations that lobby for their own agenda are cut from the same cloth.
> 
> The numbers simply do not add up in the story of the Iowa Caucus. The Political Insider just may be onto something. Time will tell.
> 
> As a Christian, I believe that Ted Cruz revealed a serious lack of character in permitting his own campaign workers to spread the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race. The votes Ben Carson would have received went to Ted Cruz. That should be factored in when looking at the story of how Cruz won Iowa.
> 
> ​
> I don't believe the Iowa Caucus proved anything except perhaps how easy it is to corrupt a poll or an election.
> 
> As the media continues to reserve its worst attacks for Donald Trump, it is apparent Trump is becoming stronger, not weaker. The American people will need to be careful not to buy into the illusion that Trump has been “pierced.” Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The stakes are high and some are willing to do anything to win.
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?


Republicans didn't care when the GOP stole Florida in 2000 and Ohio in 2004.  Maybe they'll care when the GOP decides who the nominee will be, not Republican voters.

It's ok when your side steals an election.  

And I've told you all yes this is all for show.  Ben Carson was never a serious contender except for religious nuts who apparently decide the Iowa caucus'.  So winning Iowa is just to make the religious right think that the GOP cares and is trying to represent them.  Ultimately the GOP will give you Rubio and the religious right will swallow it and vote for that RINO.


----------



## DarkFury

sealybobo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> That is the question The Political Insider and others are asking now.
> Sinister Plot EXPOSED To RIG IOWA CAUCUS! (And Steal Victory Away From Trump?)
> 
> Without Cruz campaign workers spreading the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race, it's doubtful he could have won. That puts Cruz's character into serious question but first there is the question of Marco Rubio.
> 
> I cannot believe that Marco Rubio was in a close tie with Donald Trump for 2nd place.  Rubio has been consistently trailing behind Cruz and Carson and now he is almost tied with the GOP frontrunner for 2nd place?   There simply isn't any evidence to support the numbers Rubio received.  Trump's calling card has been his ability to draw large crowds.  Iowa reported an unusually large turnout.  What happened?
> 
> Stalin once said, “The people who cast the votes do not decide an election, the people who count the votes do."
> 
> So who tallied the votes at the Iowa Caucus?
> Bill Gates - Microsoft.
> 
> According to a news report from The Political Insider, Bill Gates volunteered to provide the technology for tallying caucus votes at the Iowa Caucus. Bill Gates is a major political donor and pro-amnesty advocate. The news source reported that Microsoft wanted to see Rubio's HB-1 visas for guests become law. Gates is the 12th largest employer of HB-1 workers and the the 2nd largest contributor to Sen. Marco Rubio since 2011.
> 
> Senator Ted Cruz has also come out in support of expanding HB-1.
> 
> Donald Trump is funding his own campaign and is against HB-1.
> Mr. Trump calls it “job theft.”
> 
> One of Rubio's biggest financial backers, who supports HB-1, was in charge of tallying Iowa Caucuses.
> One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart
> 
> We the People, take it for granted that fair elections are a certainty because we do not see what is going on behind the scenes. Is it possible that the Iowa Caucus could have been fixed?
> 
> After Al Franken stole an election from Norm Coleman in front of the entire nation (and got away with it), anything is possible. Lawlessness doesn't begin on the streets. It begins at the very top.
> 
> There should be a paper trail for every vote. I believe a serious examination of how the votes are counted and by whom, is in order. By all accounts, Trump should have won.
> 
> Trump has consistently had the largest turn out by far, of all the candidates. There was an unexpected large turn out for the Iowa Caucus. What happened?
> 
> If the American people do not already realize there is a concerted effort to stop Trump from being nominated, something is wrong. We need to be vigilant in defending the truth no matter the cost. Expect to be mocked by Clinton, Rubio and Cruz supporters who will take a win even if it took cheating to get there. Politics is known to be a dirty business and the powerful Corporations that lobby for their own agenda are cut from the same cloth.
> 
> The numbers simply do not add up in the story of the Iowa Caucus. The Political Insider just may be onto something. Time will tell.
> 
> As a Christian, I believe that Ted Cruz revealed a serious lack of character in permitting his own campaign workers to spread the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race. The votes Ben Carson would have received went to Ted Cruz. That should be factored in when looking at the story of how Cruz won Iowa.
> 
> ​
> I don't believe the Iowa Caucus proved anything except perhaps how easy it is to corrupt a poll or an election.
> 
> As the media continues to reserve its worst attacks for Donald Trump, it is apparent Trump is becoming stronger, not weaker. The American people will need to be careful not to buy into the illusion that Trump has been “pierced.” Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The stakes are high and some are willing to do anything to win.
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't care when the GOP stole Florida in 2000 and Ohio in 2004.  Maybe they'll care when the GOP decides who the nominee will be, not Republican voters.
> 
> It's ok when your side steals an election.
> 
> And I've told you all yes this is all for show.  Ben Carson was never a serious contender except for religious nuts who apparently decide the Iowa caucus'.  So winning Iowa is just to make the religious right think that the GOP cares and is trying to represent them.  Ultimately the GOP will give you Rubio and the religious right will swallow it and vote for that RINO.
Click to expand...

*The state counted the votes in Florida the way Gore wanted and Gore lost. Had they counted them the way Bush wanted them counted Bush would have lost.

But that is not the OP's topic now is it? Try again idiot.*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

sealybobo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> That is the question The Political Insider and others are asking now.
> Sinister Plot EXPOSED To RIG IOWA CAUCUS! (And Steal Victory Away From Trump?)
> 
> Without Cruz campaign workers spreading the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race, it's doubtful he could have won. That puts Cruz's character into serious question but first there is the question of Marco Rubio.
> 
> I cannot believe that Marco Rubio was in a close tie with Donald Trump for 2nd place.  Rubio has been consistently trailing behind Cruz and Carson and now he is almost tied with the GOP frontrunner for 2nd place?   There simply isn't any evidence to support the numbers Rubio received.  Trump's calling card has been his ability to draw large crowds.  Iowa reported an unusually large turnout.  What happened?
> 
> Stalin once said, “The people who cast the votes do not decide an election, the people who count the votes do."
> 
> So who tallied the votes at the Iowa Caucus?
> Bill Gates - Microsoft.
> 
> According to a news report from The Political Insider, Bill Gates volunteered to provide the technology for tallying caucus votes at the Iowa Caucus. Bill Gates is a major political donor and pro-amnesty advocate. The news source reported that Microsoft wanted to see Rubio's HB-1 visas for guests become law. Gates is the 12th largest employer of HB-1 workers and the the 2nd largest contributor to Sen. Marco Rubio since 2011.
> 
> Senator Ted Cruz has also come out in support of expanding HB-1.
> 
> Donald Trump is funding his own campaign and is against HB-1.
> Mr. Trump calls it “job theft.”
> 
> One of Rubio's biggest financial backers, who supports HB-1, was in charge of tallying Iowa Caucuses.
> One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart
> 
> We the People, take it for granted that fair elections are a certainty because we do not see what is going on behind the scenes. Is it possible that the Iowa Caucus could have been fixed?
> 
> After Al Franken stole an election from Norm Coleman in front of the entire nation (and got away with it), anything is possible. Lawlessness doesn't begin on the streets. It begins at the very top.
> 
> There should be a paper trail for every vote. I believe a serious examination of how the votes are counted and by whom, is in order. By all accounts, Trump should have won.
> 
> Trump has consistently had the largest turn out by far, of all the candidates. There was an unexpected large turn out for the Iowa Caucus. What happened?
> 
> If the American people do not already realize there is a concerted effort to stop Trump from being nominated, something is wrong. We need to be vigilant in defending the truth no matter the cost. Expect to be mocked by Clinton, Rubio and Cruz supporters who will take a win even if it took cheating to get there. Politics is known to be a dirty business and the powerful Corporations that lobby for their own agenda are cut from the same cloth.
> 
> The numbers simply do not add up in the story of the Iowa Caucus. The Political Insider just may be onto something. Time will tell.
> 
> As a Christian, I believe that Ted Cruz revealed a serious lack of character in permitting his own campaign workers to spread the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race. The votes Ben Carson would have received went to Ted Cruz. That should be factored in when looking at the story of how Cruz won Iowa.
> 
> ​
> I don't believe the Iowa Caucus proved anything except perhaps how easy it is to corrupt a poll or an election.
> 
> As the media continues to reserve its worst attacks for Donald Trump, it is apparent Trump is becoming stronger, not weaker. The American people will need to be careful not to buy into the illusion that Trump has been “pierced.” Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The stakes are high and some are willing to do anything to win.
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't care when the GOP stole Florida in 2000 and Ohio in 2004.  Maybe they'll care when the GOP decides who the nominee will be, not Republican voters.
> 
> It's ok when your side steals an election.
> 
> And I've told you all yes this is all for show.  Ben Carson was never a serious contender except for religious nuts who apparently decide the Iowa caucus'.  So winning Iowa is just to make the religious right think that the GOP cares and is trying to represent them.  Ultimately the GOP will give you Rubio and the religious right will swallow it and vote for that RINO.
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't know that there were 7 recounts on the hanging chad, that Al Gore just couldn't believe didn't go his way?  Each of those recounts cost US taxpayers money, and finally the supreme court said that 7 was the magic number and the election went to Bush.  God you liberals are dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## paperview

andaronjim said:


> ... I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.


Here's some FACTS for you to chew on:
*
FACT: *There were more than a dozen coin tosses.

*FACT:* The ratio of Clinton to Sanders wins was closer to 50-50

*FACT: *Even *if* Clinton won what was initially reported - 6 out of 6 - which she didn't - it would make little difference in the outcome. The effect of these coin tosses is negligible.

*FACT:* There are 1,681 precincts in Iowa

*FACT: *A tie could have happened at any one of these 1,681 caucus locations, and the rules call for a coin toss in case of a tie.

*FACT: *The awarding of delegates at these precincts is for county delegates, not actual final convention delegates 

*FACT: *There are 99 counties in Iowa.

*FACT: *11,065 delegates from precinct caucuses go to the county conventions. 

*FACT:* Those 11,065 delegates is narrowed down to 1,406 who will attend congressional district conventions and later, state conventions.

*FACT: *Complicated, isn't it? But to get us to the awarding of actual national delegates (Iowa gets 44) ... have these FACTS given you an indication of just how silly the premise of this newest con-spearOh!see? theory is?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?

I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.

Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown


> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.


 How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.


----------



## Ravi

andaronjim said:


> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
Click to expand...

Iowa state law requires a tie to be determined by lot. A coin toss is a determination by lot.

Jeesh you people are STUPID.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Ravi said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iowa state law requires a tie to be determined by lot. A coin toss is a determination by lot.
> 
> Jeesh you people are STUPID.
Click to expand...

You call me stupid?  Look how many people voted  for a person because she had a vagina(and broke the law), and how many voted for a TRUE socialist(who wants to tax everyone 90%).  ROTFLMAO


----------



## paperview

Coin-Toss Fact Check: No, Coin Flips Did Not Win Iowa For Hillary Clinton


----------



## paperview

andaronjim said:


> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
Click to expand...

Congratulations.  Took only one interaction with you to see you're really a dick.


----------



## paperview

_"Update:_ The initial 6-for-6 report, from the Des Moines Register missed a few Sanders coin-toss wins. (There were a lot of coin tosses!) The ratio of Clinton to Sanders wins was closer to 50-50, which is what we'd expect."

Here’s just how unlikely Hillary Clinton’s 6-for-6 coin-toss victories would have been


----------



## Carla_Danger

andaronjim said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iowa state law requires a tie to be determined by lot. A coin toss is a determination by lot.
> 
> Jeesh you people are STUPID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call me stupid?  Look how many people voted  for a person because she had a vagina(and broke the law), and how many voted for a TRUE socialist(who wants to tax everyone 90%).  ROTFLMAO
Click to expand...




Talk about a liar....geez, you just told one big pants on fire!







Trump: Bernie Sanders wants to tax 'you people' at 90 percent


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Carson Compares Cruz’s ‘Dirty Tricks’ To The Obama Admin. *




 
* Trump Accuses Cruz Of 'Fraud,' Calls For Iowa Caucus To Be 'Nullified' *


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

paperview said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations.  Took only one interaction with you to see you're really a dick.
Click to expand...

If you don't like it, then why are you here?  Maybe go to CUBA where the healthcare is free, and the weather is warm all year round.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Carson Compares Cruz’s ‘Dirty Tricks’ To The Obama Admin. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Trump Accuses Cruz Of 'Fraud,' Calls For Iowa Caucus To Be 'Nullified' *


You know, what ever you say about the republicans, cant compare with the Vagina who broke the law, and the TRUE socialist who wants to tax everyone 90%.  Such stupid people who vote dumbocrat.


----------



## Statistikhengst

andaronjim said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
Click to expand...



This is a lie, told by a presumably very _stupid_ person who calls a woman a "vagina".

There were *13* coin tosses, it ended up, pretty evenly split between former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Carson Compares Cruz’s ‘Dirty Tricks’ To The Obama Admin. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Trump Accuses Cruz Of 'Fraud,' Calls For Iowa Caucus To Be 'Nullified' *


Cruz campaign, CNN tweets lead to rumors of  Carson’s Iowa demise


> A tweet by Chris Moody of CNN, then retweeted by Congressman King, creates a midwestern snowball of mis-information for Iowa voters


 Ah those dirty tricks indeed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Statistikhengst said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie, told by a presumably very _stupid_ person who calls a woman a "vagina".
> 
> There were *13* coin tosses, it ended up, pretty evenly split between former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders.
Click to expand...

Why is it a woman who sent TOP SECRET DOCUMENTS across an unsecured server that got hacked by China, should only be voted for because she would be the first woman president?  The only thing she has different from Bernie is that she has a vagina, and Bernie doesn't.  Shame you libtards are too stupid to understand that. 
And since the 6 for 6 coin tosses have been told about, the story has morph since then to try to protect the vagina from her own liberals, who FEEL she stole the Iowa election from Bernie.


----------



## DonaldFG

andaronjim said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 out of 6 is proof that God wants Hillary to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or 6 out of 6 is proof that the liberals are stupid enough to vote for a vagina but not stupid enough to vote for a TRUE socialist who wants to tax everyone 90%.
Click to expand...


Bernie does not want to tax everyone 90%, only the super-rich.  And I don't think he wants to go as high as 90% as Eisenhower had it.

And although some in the middle class may have a little more tax, they will save money on health insurance premiums.


----------



## Ravi

Statistikhengst said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie, told by a presumably very _stupid_ person who calls a woman a "vagina".
> 
> There were *13* coin tosses, it ended up, pretty evenly split between former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders.
Click to expand...

I'm going to suggest to the GOP candidates that they should start calling Hillary The Vagina. That would just be so awesome! Vagina destroys GOP.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

andaronjim said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Carson Compares Cruz’s ‘Dirty Tricks’ To The Obama Admin. *
> 
> 
> 
> * Trump Accuses Cruz Of 'Fraud,' Calls For Iowa Caucus To Be 'Nullified' *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, what ever you say about the republicans, cant compare with the Vagina who broke the law, and the TRUE socialist who wants to tax everyone 90%.  Such stupid people who vote dumbocrat.
Click to expand...



Yeah sure Einstein  woo hoo
* How Cruz’s Camp Spun A Carson Hoax During The Iowa Caucuses *





Dr. Ben Carson, once a presidential contender leading the GOP polls, found himself swatting away rumors that he planned to drop out of the race in the heat of the Iowa caucuses Monday night.


----------



## BULLDOG

andaronjim said:


> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
Click to expand...


No coin flips on the republican side because there was no tie. Republicans and Democrats set their own rules for their caucuses, and the Democratic rules call for a coin flip in case of a tie.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BULLDOG said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, nothing like having a democracy decided on a coin flip.  A true liberal except if it was a Republican that was winning , you can bet the liberals would be out there shooting the coin tossers as traitors.  Why was it that in the republican side, not one coin flip was used?
> 
> I don't believe any of your FACTS, as since you are liberal, like your Muslim in Chief, you will lie.
> 
> Iowa caucus coin flip count unknown
> 
> 
> 
> In an unknown number of Iowa Democratic caucus precincts Monday, a county delegate was awarded after the flip of a coin.
> 
> Why is the number unknown? Because officials who reported county delegate totals without using the party's smartphone app weren't required to signify if the win was the result of a coin toss, said Sam Lau, a spokesman for the Iowa Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a liberal is lying?  His/her mouth is open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No coin flips on the republican side because there was no tie. Republicans and Democrats set their own rules for their caucuses, and the Democratic rules call for a coin flip in case of a tie.
Click to expand...

So what you are saying is that liberals love *Traitor to the country with a vagina* or a *Confirmed socialist old white guy*.  The rest of US love success and country, which is why we wont put an established Republican back in the presidency.


----------



## dcraelin

DarkFury said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> parts of the process are good, but for the democrats in the first of the nation contest to count as nonviable anyone under 15% is a mistake......Iowa democrats should, at least in what they publicize, go with the initial vote breakdown, then if they want to consolidate for later determination of delegates fine.   But first in the nation should just give how the initial vote went.
> 
> I mean I would like to have known how much support O'maly had,...not reported.
> 
> 
> 
> *The DNC should ALLOW democrats to vote. That system they are using is perfect for scams and theft.*
Click to expand...


well they do vote, they gather into groups and find out how much support each candidate has to see if they have 15% etc.   but we should hear the initial vote, and they should only pare it down based on statewide results and probably at a later date.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> That is the question The Political Insider and others are asking now.
> Sinister Plot EXPOSED To RIG IOWA CAUCUS! (And Steal Victory Away From Trump?)
> 
> Without Cruz campaign workers spreading the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race, it's doubtful he could have won. That puts Cruz's character into serious question but first there is the question of Marco Rubio.
> 
> I cannot believe that Marco Rubio was in a close tie with Donald Trump for 2nd place.  Rubio has been consistently trailing behind Cruz and Carson and now he is almost tied with the GOP frontrunner for 2nd place?   There simply isn't any evidence to support the numbers Rubio received.  Trump's calling card has been his ability to draw large crowds.  Iowa reported an unusually large turnout.  What happened?
> 
> Stalin once said, “The people who cast the votes do not decide an election, the people who count the votes do."
> 
> So who tallied the votes at the Iowa Caucus?
> Bill Gates - Microsoft.
> 
> According to a news report from The Political Insider, Bill Gates volunteered to provide the technology for tallying caucus votes at the Iowa Caucus. Bill Gates is a major political donor and pro-amnesty advocate. The news source reported that Microsoft wanted to see Rubio's HB-1 visas for guests become law. Gates is the 12th largest employer of HB-1 workers and the the 2nd largest contributor to Sen. Marco Rubio since 2011.
> 
> Senator Ted Cruz has also come out in support of expanding HB-1.
> 
> Donald Trump is funding his own campaign and is against HB-1.
> Mr. Trump calls it “job theft.”
> 
> One of Rubio's biggest financial backers, who supports HB-1, was in charge of tallying Iowa Caucuses.
> One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart
> 
> We the People, take it for granted that fair elections are a certainty because we do not see what is going on behind the scenes. Is it possible that the Iowa Caucus could have been fixed?
> 
> After Al Franken stole an election from Norm Coleman in front of the entire nation (and got away with it), anything is possible. Lawlessness doesn't begin on the streets. It begins at the very top.
> 
> There should be a paper trail for every vote. I believe a serious examination of how the votes are counted and by whom, is in order. By all accounts, Trump should have won.
> 
> Trump has consistently had the largest turn out by far, of all the candidates. There was an unexpected large turn out for the Iowa Caucus. What happened?
> 
> If the American people do not already realize there is a concerted effort to stop Trump from being nominated, something is wrong. We need to be vigilant in defending the truth no matter the cost. Expect to be mocked by Clinton, Rubio and Cruz supporters who will take a win even if it took cheating to get there. Politics is known to be a dirty business and the powerful Corporations that lobby for their own agenda are cut from the same cloth.
> 
> The numbers simply do not add up in the story of the Iowa Caucus. The Political Insider just may be onto something. Time will tell.
> 
> As a Christian, I believe that Ted Cruz revealed a serious lack of character in permitting his own campaign workers to spread the word that Dr. Ben Carson had dropped out of the race. The votes Ben Carson would have received went to Ted Cruz. That should be factored in when looking at the story of how Cruz won Iowa.
> 
> ​
> I don't believe the Iowa Caucus proved anything except perhaps how easy it is to corrupt a poll or an election.
> 
> As the media continues to reserve its worst attacks for Donald Trump, it is apparent Trump is becoming stronger, not weaker. The American people will need to be careful not to buy into the illusion that Trump has been “pierced.” Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The stakes are high and some are willing to do anything to win.
> Was the Iowa Caucus fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't care when the GOP stole Florida in 2000 and Ohio in 2004.  Maybe they'll care when the GOP decides who the nominee will be, not Republican voters.
> 
> It's ok when your side steals an election.
> 
> And I've told you all yes this is all for show.  Ben Carson was never a serious contender except for religious nuts who apparently decide the Iowa caucus'.  So winning Iowa is just to make the religious right think that the GOP cares and is trying to represent them.  Ultimately the GOP will give you Rubio and the religious right will swallow it and vote for that RINO.
Click to expand...

Oh and it wasn't just 2000 that was stolen.

Was the 2004 Election Stolen?

The reports were especially disturbing in Ohio, the critical battleground state that clinched Bush's victory in the electoral college. Officials there purged tens of thousands of eligible voters from the rolls, neglected to process registration cards generated by Democratic voter drives, shortchanged Democratic precincts when they allocated voting machines and illegally derailed a recount that could have given Kerry the presidency. A precinct in an evangelical church in Miami County recorded an impossibly high turnout of ninety-eight percent, while a polling place in inner-city Cleveland recorded an equally impossible turnout of only seven percent. In Warren County, GOP election officials even invented a nonexistent terrorist threat to bar the media from monitoring the official vote count.

And Thom Hartmann don't lie.  So if this is true, how come the liberal media didn't report it?  Its because they aren't liberal.  If they were, they'd have reported this went on.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ravi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election was fair, I believe.
> 
> And if it was not, the commission will discover who was involved and take legal action
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was fair, 6 out of 6 coin tosses went to the vagina.  I mean whenever I do a coin toss, I never get 6 out of 6 for 1 side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie, told by a presumably very _stupid_ person who calls a woman a "vagina".
> 
> There were *13* coin tosses, it ended up, pretty evenly split between former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to suggest to the GOP candidates that they should start calling Hillary The Vagina. That would just be so awesome! Vagina destroys GOP.
Click to expand...



And this is EXACTLY what it going to happen.


----------

